# New(ish) Photos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothin' better then bathing in a water dish










*preeeeeeeen* 










BUSTED..










You give great scritches mummy.. just a little bit longer










My *innocent* face










You can call me trouble.. it's my middle name










Mmm carrot










If I turn my neck around more.. I might just get the righttt spot










Is there somethin' on my beak?










Maybe if I sit still she'll get the silly camera away from us.. 










I hate photos.. so just this ONCE only..


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol your 1st Bird looks so much like my Sandy tiel is he a he or she? 
Sandy's tail is going a darker colour now and his plumage is turning dark


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Theo is a female.


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Great pics! Love that first shot! It's a riot! :rofl:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, thankies.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol they look so happy out in the sun!! i love that pic of Theo in the water dish  they are all so adorable as usual


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Great photos! Adorable, and looking at them and your comments makes me smile as usual.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

nice pictures  there very lucky with an owner like you


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That first photo is so cute. They look like little angels.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful pics! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankies.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

is theo a youngster? 
she is so cute they all are anyway!!!!!

Sandy does that in his water dish must be a bird thing haha


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww pretty pretty birdies


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Kerry78 said:


> is theo a youngster?
> she is so cute they all are anyway!!!!!
> 
> Sandy does that in his water dish must be a bird thing haha


She's turned 1 on August 10th. 

LOL. I worry about them sometimes.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww I bet she will break some male tiel hearts haha 
shes a pretty littl girlie..

I think they need to come-up with little bird baths or jacuzzi's
for them cos they certainley love to take a good soak


----------

